# Problem z dzwiekiem 5.1 - alsa

## mILQFXP

Witam serdecznie..

Zdaje sobie sprawe ze temat juz byl nie raz ruszany ale przeczytalem chyba wszystko co sie dalo i dalej nie moge dorwac rozwiazania problemu.

Sprawa wyglada tak.

Karta muzyczna: Sound blaster audigy 2 ZS

do tego glosniczki: Logitech z906

Dzwiek 5.1 raczej nie bardzo chce smigac tak jak powinien. Glosnik tylni lewy traktuje jako Centralny, jak maja odzywac sie tylne to razem z nimi daja glos przednie. 

Jak testuje speaker-testem przez "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav" niby wszystkie glosniczki pieknie dzialaja .. ale zas subwoofer nie chce dzialac  :Neutral: 

tak samo przez mplayera jak i przez audacious czy jakies inne playery .. dzwiek przez alse idzie z takimi problemami jak wyzej..  :Sad: 

plik ~/.asoundrv juz probowalem konfigurowac na rozne sposoby znalezione w necie i dalej lipa.. 

Co potrzebne zeby jakos bardziej naswietlic sytuacje ?

Moze ktos bedzie mial jakies lepsze pomysly bo moje sie juz wyczerpaly  :Sad: 

Dodam jeszcze ze testy sciaganie w formatach wma, wav, ac3 .. robia takie problemy jak wyzej napisalem.. za to test sciagniety w .mkv .. wszystko pieknie odtwarza.. czyli filmy graja tak jak powinny a muzyka niestety nie :/

Pozdrawiam,

Sebastian

Linux droops 3.0.0-gentoo #1 SMP Tue Aug 2 02:43:39 PGT 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Jacekalex

Nie ~/.asoundrv  ale ~/.asoundrc lub globalnie /etc/asound.conf.

Konfiguracja:

http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_Surround_Sound

----------

## mILQFXP

literowka w poscie .. mialo byc .asoundrc

ostatnim malo udana proba bylo

 *Quote:*   

> pcm.!default {                                                                                                                              
> 
> type plug                                                                                                                                   
> 
> slave.pcm „surround51″                                                                                                                      
> ...

 

tak jak wspomnialem .. w filmach mkv jest wsio w porzadku.. jedynie muzyka mi idzie nie po tych kanalach jak trzeba i nie tak jak trzeba.

nie mam pliku /etc/asound.conf :/ mam jedynie /etc/asound.state

----------

## mILQFXP

podbijam... z uwagi na dalsze wystepowanie problemu  :Sad: 

ma ktos jakies ciekawe pomysly co moze byc nie tak ? juz wyczerpalem wiedze swoja, znajomych i to co znalazlem przez google.

Pozdrawiam

----------

